# Loyal Herectics!



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

*This is a time of grave need! A need for men! Loyal men! 

As you can see,we are having many problems with our providers. It sucks. Sucks a lot of ass.

But, if you can remember the goods times that have been had, stick to it! We need you! 

We are in rough waters, stay and help paddle us to shore! 
*


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

I BE LOYAL! despite being chaos I BE LOYAL!...ish :wink:


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm here for as long as it takes... as long as it doesn't take longer than how long I can stay, in that case I will have left long before it takes too long, but longer than I would have stayed if it hadn't been as long.

I'll be around... :lol:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

ill be here to the very end, SIR! *salutes*

now where the fuck is my paddle??


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Crewman Vash reporting for duty Sirs!
Despite the continued Warp storms I will be here to help pilot this ship through to promised planet.


Please bear with us folks whilst we (I say we, what I mean is Poor old Jezlad) sort out this Problem.
As a reward to our loyal Heritics I will do a massive Gallery Upload as soon as we are back to full power!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

LongBeard reporting for duty, paddle at the ready!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Sack the paddle here's my Tug Boat.... chugachugachugachugachuga....


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Where are we going...and why are we in this handbasket?


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

We may be up a creek without a paddle, but my choppa can be used as a flotation device in case of an emergency.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

There is no way Im holding on to your Choppa! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patriarch (Feb 3, 2007)

Over 'ere guvna  

As long as it takes, with faith as my shield..

~Nik


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Eh, I'll stay. I have to admit, I kinda like it here


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You thought I was going somewhere? Really?? I am disappointed Anph.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I never said any names! 

Oh, and that "stay and help us" was an indirect command. :lol:


----------

